# Boarding Kennels, North County Dublin



## nichen (13 Mar 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good boarding kennel for a large dog in North County Dublin or anywhere between Balbriggan and Drogheda.  What is the average cost? Thanks


----------



## Sarah W (13 Mar 2006)

Betty in Kilshane Kennels just off the Ashbourne road (8344424) is an absolute sweetheart and my dog adores going to stay with her. A medium size dog costs €12 (I *think* it's €15 a night for a big dog) a night and includes a night-time donut and cuddle! I wouldn't take Spliff anywhere else.

Sarah


----------



## Danmo (13 Mar 2006)

I've heard Irish Rosettes are good but you would have to look up the no.


----------



## onekeano (13 Mar 2006)

I use Killshane too and have done for a few years - very good.

Roy


----------



## JennyEllis08 (6 May 2008)

Hi Guys...

Do you's still recomend Kilshane Kennels ?
We've a 7 mth old boxer we want to leave in for 12 nights? 
Feel so guilty

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 May 2008)

Hi Jenny,

Welcome to AAM.

Have you checked availability already?  Understand these kennels are popular spots.


----------



## Satanta (6 May 2008)

sueellen said:


> Have you checked availability already?


I've never used a kennel etc. in Ireland, but I know in the US the kennels/dog hotels p the names and descriptions cracked me up) were VERY VERY strict on having detailed paperwork to show all vacanations etc. were up to date and had very strict minimium criteria as per what vacanies were required. 

Maybe someone can clarify if it's similiar here (or not), if in doubt I'd check with the kennel (when you're checking availability) well in advance to avoid any last minute issues.


----------



## SandraD (7 May 2008)

I use Deutsche Kennels in Garristown
http://www.deutsche.ie/  I wouldnt leave my two anywhere else

I wasnt impressed with Kilshane ......... I left rather quickly actually

I would advise visiting any kennels before booking in your animals also book early as all the good ones get booked up quickly


----------



## gipimann (8 May 2008)

I've used AllPaws which is in Walshestown, near Balbriggan  and was very happy with it - I used the cattery there, but they do mind dogs as well.

In relation to vaccinations, etc, it's very strict for catteries, so presume it's similar for dog kennels.


----------



## coolaboola (9 May 2008)

Any recommendations for kennels/dog-sitting in south Dublin.   Our kennels has doubled in price since 2002.  It now costs €30 per night for our two (small and small/medium) mutts, which really adds up if we're going away for any length of time.


----------



## SandraD (9 May 2008)

I think thats the average price coolaboola
Theres good money in minding doggies


----------



## gipimann (10 May 2008)

Saw an advert this morning in my local vet for Bellewstown Kennels (www.bellewstownkennels.com) which would also be in the general Balbriggan/North Dublin/East Meath area.

Regarding price, I pay €10 per day for a cat, so perhaps €15 per dog per day isn't that ott?


----------

